# Islands today



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Made the trip up to the islands today with Leadcorebean, Mr. Mike and Corvette 71. Put in at Catawba ramps, no docks but we managed. Water was dirty so we started around Green Isl. slow so we moved west to Crib reef, even slower there. Picked at them most of the day but finished good about 3 miles n/w of the ramp.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice Pigs!!!! I CAN'T WAIT I CAN'T WAIT I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice fish!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice catch I'm jealous


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Nice. I'm going to pick the boat up tomorrow, and head up later in the week.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Way to go out there. Jigging? Watch out for that iceberg!


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice fish I cant wait to get out!!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

That's real sweet...you guys might have caught more fish if you were not so busy building that snowman out there.


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

Great catch gotta ask jigging or blading or trolling Thanks Joe


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Awesome awesome awesome. Way to go riz and brett cant wait either. BD


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

nice job fella's!! program???


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Was down there checking things out tonight and saw 3-4 boats NW towards Bessie. Wondered if that was the spot. Buddy stopped at Hookers and he said opening in morning at 8. Told him N of Green was good.Still solid ice at Turtle Creek. Started the O/Bs today gonna give it a try in morning.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

LOL I hate you guy's I have 10 hours to drive over. But hey I'll be there April 16-22 to catch a few


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

boatnut said:


> nice job fella's!! program???


 Just the basic sweed. pimps with globs of minnows, purple/blue worked best. The lake needs a few good days to clear up. I'm think'en fri/sat should be good. marked alot of big suspended fish but they wouldn't go for anything.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Now you went and did it!!! Those suspended fish will go (not everyone of them), but they ain't up there for the fun of it!! 

Had my knee scoped last Wed. but I'm doing great and only have therapy 2 days a week, so if it's nice and anyone needs an experienced hand.... 419 230 8314. I got the stuff.

Nice work. let's hope the weather stays decent.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I'm headin out tomoro, looks good...

Congrats on the fish, hoping to get me a couple tomoro, possibly a depth for me?


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I'm headin out tomoro, looks good...
> 
> Congrats on the fish, hoping to get me a couple tomoro, possibly a depth for me?


Holy crap... I just looked at the satellite image, no wonder we had to work for them. Try the "cleaner" water N/W of Catawba. Thanks again for the info. yesterday


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

awesome fish jealous


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweeeet! I hope to be on the water Friday!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Man O Man that is a goofy looking satalite view. Is it me or have they changed the color somehow?? Seems more green & less blue also more brown and less grey. Anyway the contrast is more abvious... I like that.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

well done on the early bite rizzman..!


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

wohoooooooo, finally a fishing report !!!!!!!!!! its been a long hard winter, thanks rizzman its nice to see some porn back on this site


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info Rizz looked like an awesome day. Joe


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Good job guys, both on the catch and the report - thanks for the pics. 
Light south winds and good temps should only HELP for the next few days. 
The wet water Game is officially On.

GR


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

rizzman said:


> Holy crap... I just looked at the satellite image, no wonder we had to work for them. Try the "cleaner" water N/W of Catawba. Thanks again for the info. yesterday


Right back at ya  
we are definitely giving it a shot today


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Congrats guys; you had a great day fishing and weather. You caught em on the bottom and marked high; that is all you had to say!!!! Please keep sharing that is the best sign of Spring yet!

Continued Luck!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Jelous is right! Great job fella's. NOW I have to go this weekend no if and or butts about it!

The ones up high wanted husky's, bombers and rouges. Last year we caught em trolling when icebergs were floating.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

It seemed like magic to me. 
In the past week the Sattelite view showed the ice breaking up but clear water for the most part. The clouds moved in for 4 or 5 days and the new Sattelite view the whole lake is a mud hole, looks like the mud is pumping in from both the Maumee River and Sandusky River, it just seemed like it changed over night.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Three day of n.e. winds took care of the pretty blue water!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful fish! I'll see everyone up there this Sat.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## luckylure69 (Sep 20, 2007)

might head out tonight. thanks for the report


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the report guys. It helps break some of the cabin fever. Next step is to pull some myself. way to start the new season. Grteat fish.


----------



## SLOWTROLL (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Rizzman,
My sources tell me that you 3 maroons were holding the same two fish for that photo-op! How sad it is that you have to try to B.S. the OGF members with not actually stating how many fish that you caught! As a matter of fact, closer evaluation of those fish reveal some sort of FREEZER BURN markings around the eyes. Similiar to the two fish I saw in YOUR freezer last week! 

Clear lake,
Muddy lake, 
Here's my take,
Those fish are Fake!

I only trust the Gortons fisherman!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks for the ride yesterday rizz!! good times like always.. im looking to get back out sat so if anyone has an open seat and is looking to troll some let me know.. my shoulder is a little sore so i need to sit back and watch the rods work..


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Good going rizz and crew...now I really got the fever Bad   I'm almost ready after this weekend boat should be ready to go


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

SLOWTROLL said:


> Hey Rizzman,
> My sources tell me that you 3 maroons were holding the same two fish for that photo-op! How sad it is that you have to try to B.S. the OGF members with not actually stating how many fish that you caught! As a matter of fact, closer evaluation of those fish reveal some sort of FREEZER BURN markings around the eyes. Similiar to the two fish I saw in YOUR freezer last week!
> 
> Clear lake,
> ...


 Now you know what happens when you mix Vodka and the Internet..... I think you meant the "Gordons" fisherman


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice Fish! I wish my boat was ready but it's going to be a few weeks.


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice fish!! I'm jealous.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Jim Stedke said:


> Man O Man that is a goofy looking satalite view. Is it me or have they changed the color somehow?? Seems more green & less blue also more brown and less grey. Anyway the contrast is more abvious... I like that.


Still some clean water,,


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow Sand. Bay looks like one big ol mudhole! Heading for that blue water tom. out of CSP.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh.....if that doesn't get your blood pumping, nothing will. Sweet looking fish, guys!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Dad and I are short three fish on our two day fish limit. 13-16 

Fishing is slow, have to work em... It wont last long


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Jonny,what the heck are you talking about?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol out of two days fishing we could have had a possible 16 between the both of us but only have 13


----------

